# Carbon vs Aluminum Bar/Stem Combo



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I was reading a profile on a pro's bike build. It stated most pro's prefer Aluminum over Carbon handlebars and stems.

Is this because of durability? Weight? I dont think there is much of a weight difference.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I rode on super-light 190g carbon bars, for about 1600 miles...and always felt unease on high-speed descents and out-of-saddle power bursts.

I now have 260g aluminum 3T bars and the sense of security and stiffness overrides the slight drop in road shock absorption.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

read this - a decent summary of the issues involved. Short answer, carbon bars/stem from a good manufacturer that's invested in good R&D are a lot stronger than alloy. FWIW, the component I've seen the most failures on is alloy stems - many push the weight issue too far in my opinion (and end up getting stress fractures). 

http://www.thenew3t.com/files/3T White Paper - Unlocking the strengths of carbon-fiber.pdf


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

stevesbike said:


> read this - a decent summary of the issues involved. Short answer, carbon bars/stem from a good manufacturer that's invested in good R&D are a lot stronger than alloy. FWIW, the component I've seen the most failures on is alloy stems - many push the weight issue too far in my opinion (and end up getting stress fractures).
> 
> http://www.thenew3t.com/files/3T White Paper - Unlocking the strengths of carbon-fiber.pdf


Good write-up. Mc Ainsh has a huge F1 Motorsport background. I was strongly considering the 180g 3T Ergonova Team bar...but just could not stomach the hefty price. Got the Ergonova Pro instead and it is admittedly the MOST comfortable bar I have yet ridden on.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

lucky13 said:


> .......... It stated most pro's prefer Aluminum over Carbon handlebars and stems..............


An article I read in Velo News after the TDF a year or so ago said the same thing. Pros rode alloy bars, particularly in major tours, because of the comfort. 

No matter what you use, don't get "stupid light" stuff. There's always someone willing to make components for weight weenies. At some point, it just isn't safe.


----------



## malex (Oct 5, 2009)

I wall always under the impression that pros preferred alloy bars because they tend to bend instead of break in the case of an impact... That way the can at least finish the race. It is pretty hard to change a bar during a race... lol...


Mike


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The fact that many pro teams have to add weight (or run some power meter device) to meet the UCI minimum, belies the need for gram shaving with the stem and bar. But, realistically, other than some real weight weenie bars and with almost all stems, top quality alloy is lighter.

Then there is the "crash factor." In almost every instance, the bar or shifter will make contact. Pros routinely pick themselves up off the ground and, barring a debilitating injury or damage that renders the bike useless, ride off in their shredded shorts. An alloy bar or stem is less likely to suffer a catastrophic failure than carbon (although it can happen.)

Pros are also a superstitious lot.


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

I have heard the crash/fail theory a couple times but have also heard a lot of claims that the reasoning behind the alloy bar/stem is less flex. Not sure thats true but have heard it a lot.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Competitive Cyclist web site has a good discussion discouraging buying bikes from them with carbon bars. Bottom line is to be prepared to replace high cost carbon bars after a crash and replace them if they took a hit ( my bars always take a hit in a crash) even it they don't appear seriously damaged.:cryin:


----------

